# She Must Have Miss The Memo!



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

My sister and brother-in-law went camping with us, My sister being pregnant and close to the due date went to the bathroom every few minutes. That being said she was using her own 3ply soft paper each time. Long story short I have filled and dumped the black tank more than a few times and the stuff keeps coming out and its not breaking up. What should I do?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Buy tissue dissolver and follow the instructions.....


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Not let her back in the OB.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TexanThompsons said:


> Not let her back in the OB.


Uhhh I learned very quickly not to mess with a pregnant woman!!!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Not let her back in the OB.


Uhhh I learned very quickly not to mess with a pregnant woman!!!!








[/quote]

I have a hard head. Ask my 8.5 month pregnant wife with 3 kiddos already.


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

TexanThompsons said:


> Not let her back in the OB.


Uhhh I learned very quickly not to mess with a pregnant woman!!!!








[/quote]

I have a hard head. Ask my 8.5 month pregnant wife with 3 kiddos already.
[/quote]

Yea well I did not have the heart to tell either of them, but I must say they should have just been using news paper because I have a feeling that would have broken down faster than the tp they were using!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Try rid-x septic treatment and let it sit with a full tank of water. Then drive it over some bumpy roads to really mix it up before you go to dump.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> Try rid-x septic treatment and let it sit with a full tank of water. Then drive it over some bumpy roads to really mix it up before you go to dump.


X2 I had to do this after some baby wipes made their way into our black tank. I used rid-x in the tank before we left the campground and filled up the black tank. I drove home and did not dump the black tank prior to getting home. I let it sit for 2 days then drove to a luv's truck stop that had a dump station and let it fly. I also put water in the holding tank and filled it backup after teh initial dump and drained again just to make sure. In the event of leftover residue or having it stick, I have read on here where others have used ice to breakup what might still be in there. Just dump ice in teh tank, drive, and wait long enough for it all to melt and dump.

Good news is its not the end of the world.


----------



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

Buy 3 5lb bags of ice and pour down the toilet...Hook up and make a block a couple times....Park and drain...


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

TexanThompsons said:


> Try rid-x septic treatment and let it sit with a full tank of water. Then drive it over some bumpy roads to really mix it up before you go to dump.


 Just dump ice in teh tank, drive, and wait long enough for it all to melt and dump.

[/quote]

The bag of ice trick works like a champ. This is always the last thing I do just before I leave a CG. By the time I get home, it is good to go!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I use the ICE trick too. I will also add in some tissue digester with the ice. The ice melts while I drive and the tissue dissolver works with the water. Dump it and I'm good to go.


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

OK well I'm going to get the rid x stuff and try that out tomorrow. I just hear so many horror sorties when it comes to black tanks. But I dont think there is too much of the nasty stuff left its just the paper by now.

Also after I get it all cleaned out should I leave a few gallons of water and some treatment in? Were going on another trip in a few weeks? I have heard to not leave it dry?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Put some water in before you begin using it. I haven't seen a reason to keep it with some fluid if it has been thoroughly cleaned.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Put some water in before you begin using it. I haven't seen a reason to keep it with some fluid if it has been thoroughly cleaned.


X2 - If the tank is clean, it's fine to leave it empty, but it also don't hurt a thing to put a few gallons of water in the tank and your favorite treatment. That way, anything sticking to the sides or the probes would crust on and foul up anything.

Do you have a tank cleaner built in or a toilet wand that you can stick down the pot and power clean the tank? I do that every so often and especially after a long trip with heavy use to get rid of every thing and have a nice clean tank. The Wands aren't expensive and do work.


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't have either of them, but i did see someone on here who said they were going to make one with some pvc pipe and drill holes in the end of it. I will see if I can get away without it this time. It seems like most of the paper is just sitting on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I LOVE having family members come with us. But before we go, I like to go over the "rules" with them first. (My pops is still DETERMINED to plug my sewer hose and NOT with TP!!







) I know that this sucks and it is what it is, but moving forward, a little explanation next time saves everyone a lot of embarrassment and inconvenience for the next trip.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL oh I plan on tell them and laying down to law. I plan on having everyone enjoy the TT but its just funny to me, Its always the family/ friends who are not paying for it just treat it like its a rental car. Now, and only now do I understand why rental rv and TT are so much $ and why no one ever gets their deposit back.


----------

